# Sunday's Show And Tell...8/14/16



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2016)

Another sweltering week here in the East and I'm sure everywhere else.
So, picking may have been a challenge for some. 
But....
Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

As some may recall, I've been challenged on the Colson rear steer project but, to add to the challenge, I still have another rear steer to get back on the road.
Which is missing the correct front (must have) crank assembly, and thankfully I found one.









The next Colson project 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Aug 14, 2016)

picked up this nice Shelby WF yesterday


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 14, 2016)

tech549 said:


> picked up this nice Shelby WF yesterday
> 
> View attachment 349688
> 
> ...



I SAW that bike on CL!!Good for you man!!AWESOME!!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 14, 2016)

I didnt get any bikes or parts this week(Unless you count the stuff I found in MY garage cleaning it!!)
BUT I did score some awesome comic books yesterday some guy got from a house clean out from right down the street! 
ALMOST a full run of avengers up to #50!


----------



## rickyd (Aug 14, 2016)

Found the SIMPLEX MOTOR! Hiding in plain sight 6 hours of searching paid off. These other derelicts followed me home from the chicken house.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 14, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Found the SIMPLEX MOTOR! Hiding in plain sight 6 hours of searching paid off. These other derelicts followed me home from the chicken house.






Sweet!  I love it when lost things are found!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice Allstate!! I used to ride a 1958 Allstate to college.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2016)

Received this prewar front loader Delta torpedo from Jarod24 this week. It's a dummy light since the guts are missing, but it'll fill the holes in my front fender. Very kind gesture sending me this light Jarod. Truly appreciate it!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 14, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> I SAW that bike on CL!!Good for you man!!AWESOME!!!!



 ya I know craigslist is a crap shoot but I have been lucky to deal with some real straight shooters,called him Friday and told me I keep my word expect you to do the same.its good to see


----------



## Arrington (Aug 14, 2016)

Picked up some old thermomter signs and a old case of 1951 Texas liscense plates.  All stuff to sell to get money for bicycles.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Aug 14, 2016)

picked up these 2 seats and reflector pedals at the local community bike co-op. paid $ 10.00 for all of it. then i looked up the gt seat on feebay solds....when i go back next weekend i will give them some more cash, they do good work with kids, and a "build a bike program" for needy kids. good place.


----------



## XBPete (Aug 14, 2016)

Bits for my Colson Looper project are coming, black arm, BB set and head shims so far, also got an Elgin Motobike light for trade fodder.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 14, 2016)

Just bought this awesome 64SD an will be getting this 55 later this week. 55 has OG tank but the half on the non drive side is not OG to this bike. will be getting truss rods and black tires However due to the prices on both I unfortunately have to part with the 52' phantom I just got a few moths back, my 66 fastback and 66 coppertone stingray that I had turned into a super deluxe. FYIsomeone already has dibs on the phantom.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 14, 2016)

This one belonged to JD here not too long ago. I was not in a position to make a move on it when he offered it for sale and had regretted it since. A friend of mine happened to know who bought the bike so I got ahold of him and was able to get 'er scooped up! 1951 Huffy Dial-A-Ride.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I finally pulled the trigger on this, it was first posted here in Nov. 2013 and again in Mar. 2014  again in   Sep. Oct.  and Nov. of 2015 and still nobody bought it  { unbelievable !  }   posted again in  Apr. May. and June 2016   still no sale   now here it is Aug. and I finally decided to pull the trigger.
And more vintage bulbs and a couple of Eveready spare lamp kits


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 14, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> This one belonged to JD here not too long ago. I was not in a position to make a move on it when he offered it for sale and had regretted it since. A friend of mine happened to know who bought the bike so I got ahold of him and was able to get 'er scooped up! 1951 Huffy Dial-A-Ride.View attachment 349725


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 14, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> This one belonged to JD here not too long ago. I was not in a position to make a move on it when he offered it for sale and had regretted it since. A friend of mine happened to know who bought the bike so I got ahold of him and was able to get 'er scooped up! 1951 Huffy Dial-A-Ride.View attachment 349725


----------



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2016)

bikedudeomaha said:


> picked up these 2 seats and reflector pedals at the local community bike co-op. paid $ 10.00 for all of it. then i looked up the gt seat on feebay solds....when i go back next weekend i will give them some more cash, they do good work with kids, and a "build a bike program" for needy kids. good place.View attachment 349704 View attachment 349705 View attachment 349706 View attachment 349707 View attachment 349708



Ahhhh...the ever elusive Spaceliner pedals...nice score

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> This one belonged to JD here not too long ago. I was not in a position to make a move on it when he offered it for sale and had regretted it since. A friend of mine happened to know who bought the bike so I got ahold of him and was able to get 'er scooped up! 1951 Huffy Dial-A-Ride.View attachment 349725



Glad it still has a home and being riden.
Surprised it was sold again...congrats GP

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 14, 2016)

If anyone has a front Colson tandem crank for sale like this one I would be in the market $ or trade for one.
Nice find JD .


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

I purchased these a while back but they all finally made it and I cleaned them up this last week


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

I picked up a little wooden toy plane that fits on a tricycle handlebars and has a little friction wheel for the tire to turn the prop.  It has a 20" wingspan!  I also picked up a Bettendorf plate, I used to live in the Quad Cities as a kid.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I purchased these a while back but they all finally made it and I cleaned them up this last week
> 
> View attachment 349748
> 
> ...



Your Bluebird rocks!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I purchased these a while back but they all finally made it and I cleaned them up this last week




That reminds me, I picked up one these funny looking bird bikes last spring. I should really excavate it from the pile and get it back in service.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

Send it over here.  These birds need to fly West for the Winter


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm not one that normally picks up girls bikes but this one couldn't be passed up. A complete 1955 Corvette that looks like it's a year old and 99% original.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 14, 2016)

Shawn Michael said:


> Your Bluebird rocks!



 how about the Schwinn?????


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 14, 2016)

Trinkets from the MLC meet


----------



## kccomet (Aug 14, 2016)

ive been trying not to buy much as of late, but its pretty hard when your an addict. bought these posters today, while not old thought they were to cool to pass on. the race 2 replace lance armstrong. they are beautiful posters, now if i just had somewhere to display them


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 14, 2016)

Birthday present from Chester...aka Monark Man...ha!


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 14, 2016)

Another present from Garry E. & his wife Debra! What a score!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 14, 2016)

Got some goodies at the Arlington Heights swap! 




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 14, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Got some goodies at the Arlington Heights swap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, those bags!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 14, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Ooh, those bags!



Yeah they are sweet!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2016)

Picked up two project bikes for the winter. I kinda jumped the gun on the 5 bar. I repainted the guard and rack red. I blame the canary yellow paint job. I was being blinded by all the canary yellow paint. I needed to dail it down a bit. It is still a work in progress. 

 View attachment 349989


----------



## JKT (Aug 14, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Picked up two project bikes for the winter. I kinda jumped the gun on the 5 bar. I blame the canary yellow paint job. I was being blinded by all the canary yellow paint. I needed to dail it down a bit. It is still a work in progress. View attachment 349981 View attachment 349989
> 
> View attachment 349986




well !! finally you didn't blame me this time !! lol


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 14, 2016)

tech549 said:


> picked up this nice Shelby WF yesterday
> 
> View attachment 349688
> 
> ...




Looks like you need 'rustjunkie' to divulge his source for seat clamps with good teeth!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 14, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Another present from Garry E. & his wife Debra! What a score!
> 
> View attachment 349855



share cookies!?  that's crazy people talk!


----------



## mruiz (Aug 14, 2016)

1952 Korean war , lantern Colman.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Nothing big this week--just a couple smalls for a motobike project I'm working on. Thanks to Mongeese and Greens07. Now if I could just find that darned chain adjuster I need! V/r Shawn





I need this adjuster--about 2" long--to complete my project


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 14, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Picked up two project bikes for the winter. I kinda jumped the gun on the 5 bar. I blame the canary yellow paint job. I was being blinded by all the canary yellow paint. I needed to dail it down a bit. It is still a work in progress. View attachment 349981 View attachment 349989
> 
> View attachment 349986



I have an NOS pair of yellow Rocket-L grips that need to be on that bike. Let me know if if you're interested!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 14, 2016)

Some good finds this week! Gotta love swap season! Only made it to MLC swap Sat morning because of a death in the family, it was a welcome feeling just talking about bikes for a few hours after all the funeral stuff. Did sell a few things and packing up I got offered this coed pretty cheap so I bought it, also took this BCA in partial trade from a guy who spent most of his cash, and he really needed my 55 Jaguar for a project he has. Also found a "barn find" Ross super gran tour xv, it was in a barn, lol. Super light bike with all the shimano 600 stuff on it. Looking forward to hitting a few more swaps this year! Joe


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2016)

JKT said:


> well !! finally you didn't blame me this time !! lol



You are probably the one who painted it canary yellow!


----------



## JKT (Aug 14, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> You are probably the one who painted it canary yellow!




its actually mustard yellow and ketchup red !!


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 14, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> That reminds me, I picked up one these funny looking bird bikes last spring. I should really excavate it from the pile and get it back in service.



I'd put that on top of the list if I was lucky enough to even find one that I could afford.. The one you found appears to be a nice one.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2016)

JKT said:


> its actually mustard yellow and ketchup red !!



I knew you had a hand in this!


----------



## JKT (Aug 14, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> I knew you had a hand in this!




what can I say ?? I like my condiments !! pass the onions and relish please !!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> I knew you had a hand in this!



I know who painted it....lol


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I know who painted it....lol



Yep those are the colors!


----------



## JKT (Aug 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I know who painted it....lol



hey !! isn't that Sped Man ??


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

You can be Ronald McSpedonald for Halloween!   Sorry brother, I can't help it.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 14, 2016)

Not much, but I found it out on the street on one of the short rides
I don't really think it's a break bracket,  but it looks the part and will probably do the job when needed, so off to the pile off odds and ends for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 15, 2016)

Bought this weird bicycle with 4 wheels....


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Bought this weird bicycle with 4 wheels....



You coulda bought a _really_ nice deluxe ballooner for that kind of money! V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 15, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You coulda bought a _really_ nice deluxe ballooner for that kind of money! V/r Shawn





I wanted a truck.... but I would of had to sell my pre-wars to afford one. Thought about it, came home with a corolla, lol.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 15, 2016)

Well I picked up this Canadian made Pixie motor on a crappy CCM (some good parts though) and also got a second mostly complete motor (with various extra parts.. Funny enough it was located in Indiana! i also have the ballooner with truss rods featured on the catalog page, that the motor will go on.


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2016)

Late for the party again, I know, etc. Anyway, just have to give a shout out to good Caber, Stevie Z. He has done a lot to support this hobby, the Howe Caverns show for the past three years, for one. He had a nice little swap at his shop on Saturday. Along with some things that I got, which cannot be identified as yet, because not all are safely in my possession, I won the raffle. It's a first for me, here it is, a pretty cool, very portable bike work stand. Perfect for me, since I didn't have one, and a huge consideration is space & mobility. Thanks, Stevie


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2016)

Picked up an early 80's MT Racing BMX bike for cheap at an estate sale to flip and a couple of aluminum foot lockers from the 40's.
Chris


----------



## ricobike (Aug 16, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Picked up an early 80's MT Racing BMX bike for cheap at an estate sale to flip and a couple of aluminum foot lockers from the 40's.
> Chris




I have a foot locker just like that that I keep in my van as a trunk for all of the necessities to keep rolling (jumper cables, tools, extra oil).  Nice find!


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 17, 2016)

vitage late teens porcelain folding advertising chair,and guns n roses tickets for friday night!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 17, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> vitage late teens porcelain folding advertising chair,and guns n roses tickets for friday night!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




I saw the Foo Fighters, opening band for the Police, last concert in Dodger Stadium in 06........Good luck.....


----------

